# wheel bolt pattern?



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Anyone know what the wheel bolt pattern is on the new MQB A3 (or Golf 7)? Curious if my current snow wheels/tires will fit.


----------



## hgrail (Nov 21, 2002)

Good question - I'm wondering if my MKIV Jetta snows would fit a 2012 A3..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

hgrail said:


> Good question - I'm wondering if my MKIV Jetta snows would fit a 2012 A3..


They will not. The 2012 A3 uses a 5x112 bolt pattern, and your MKIV is 5x100.

BTW, this forum is for the MQB based, "next generation" A3 that is not currently on sale in the US.

-Tim


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

So can we assume the MQB platform uses 5x112? Any idea what the bore is?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

They have been released elsewhere in the world so someone aught to know what the actual pattern is. I don't really see them changing it from the 5/112 though.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Any bore/bolt pattern info bump.


----------



## Belox (Jun 6, 2010)

ETKA gives wheels as 5/112 ET between 43 and 51 (mainly 51) for 2014 A3. Same again for golf mk7


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks. Does it list the bore also?


----------



## Belox (Jun 6, 2010)

Does not, no.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That gives me hope for being able to keep my current winter wheels for the S3. They're 17" in diameter, and certain 17" wheels fit the Golf R, which as larger front brakes than the S3. I just need to find Audi center caps.

Of course, I could keep the 18" wheels as winter wheels and know they're the right fitment, but I'd have to roast the summer tires off between now and winter 2014/2015 in order to put AS tires on them. Doable, no doubt. :laugh:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

That's what I'm trying to figure out also.


----------

